# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Pastor John
Have a great day









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HAppy Birthday!!!!

Make it a great day!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ditto!!









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto the ditto!

Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ditto the Dittos Ditto

I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!

Happy Birthday,
Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you have a wonderful day!!

Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Pastor John! sunny Hope you have a great day! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Pastor John!*









Have a great day!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*happy birthday *









darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Pastor John, have a great birthday!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

John...hope you have a GREAT Birthday!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Pastor Jphn,

Hope you had a blessed day.


----------

